# Can 1/10 and 1/8 racers be competive in micro/mini racing?



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

just to put it out there could they come to the brps on carpet and mini/micro on off road clay and still run and becompetive?


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

*HHHHMMMMM Good Question*

From what I've seen in past experience to some it won't matter what size they are running or what they are running. And other's just take a little more time to get use to the size and quickness of the smaller scales. But any racer will get better with more experience and track time.


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

Harold Sage said:


> From what I've seen in past experience to some it won't matter what size they are running or what they are running. And other's just take a little more time to get use to the size and quickness of the smaller scales. But any racer will get better with more experience and track time.


i here that but it seems there so much against trying


----------



## jbeck8176 (Sep 28, 2010)

I dont think its that the 1/10 guys are against trying, I think its more what they have, where the competition is, and what and who they know.

For me, I'm not going to spend money on smaller scale stuff when I have competitive race ready 1/8 and 1/10 rigs. Also, I know whos good, and where the competition is in 1/10 and 1/8. Also I race with a core group of about 5 guys that also not going to spend the cash on smaller scale rigs. So there I am. Spend $200 I don't have on a mini and race with out my regulars (who are really close friends in general on or off the track)... don't sound like a great idea to me.

I like what you've done, and appreciate the efforts to move and spread the hobby, but I'll go ahead and drive 2 hrs to ARCS to run my 1/10 & 1/8 scale stuff .


----------



## toytech (Mar 21, 2007)

at one of our tracks they race minis and they are a blast to watch, I just don't have time or money to run another class with all new stuff


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

jbeck8176 said:


> I dont think its that the 1/10 guys are against trying, I think its more what they have, where the competition is, and what and who they know.


Right there sums it up, competition and the fact the most already have hundreds invested in 1/10 and 1/8 scale platforms.


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

jbeck8176 said:


> I dont think its that the 1/10 guys are against trying, I think its more what they have, where the competition is, and what and who they know.
> 
> For me, I'm not going to spend money on smaller scale stuff when I have competitive race ready 1/8 and 1/10 rigs. Also, I know whos good, and where the competition is in 1/10 and 1/8. Also I race with a core group of about 5 guys that also not going to spend the cash on smaller scale rigs. So there I am. Spend $200 I don't have on a mini and race with out my regulars (who are really close friends in general on or off the track)... don't sound like a great idea to me.
> 
> I like what you've done, and appreciate the efforts to move and spread the hobby, but I'll go ahead and drive 2 hrs to ARCS to run my 1/10 & 1/8 scale stuff .


strange 79.99 and everthing comes with it. i guess for some they must like spending and spending money as you all say.i could buy 3 1/36 scale for that:wave: and it was just a thought guys


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

barryjcm said:


> strange 79.99 and everthing comes with it. i guess for some they must like spending and spending money as you all say.i could buy 3 1/36 scale for that:wave: and it was just a thought guys


Apples and oranges really. While the micro scales are fun to play around with none of the ones I've tried could be considered true race machines. The smallest scale for real racing is 10th scale, anything smaller(offroad anyways) are just too small for me to really race. Fun to play with at a good friends house but that's about it. 
I've been racing slots this winter too, fun but then again not real racing. Just something to do to pass the time.
Barry is right though on the price point issue. The small scales are the most affordable way to have fun:thumbsup: 
The place I'm having the most fun right now is in my own basement running my cheapy slot car track.

Jeff


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

:wave:


AE Racer said:


> Apples and oranges really. While the micro scales are fun to play around with none of the ones I've tried could be considered true race machines. The smallest scale for real racing is 10th scale, anything smaller(offroad anyways) are just too small for me to really race. Fun to play with at a good friends house but that's about it.
> I've been racing slots this winter too, fun but then again not real racing. Just something to do to pass the time.
> Barry is right though on the price point issue. The small scales are the most affordable way to have fun:thumbsup:
> The place I'm having the most fun right now is in my own basement running my cheapy slot car track.
> ...


very true jeff:wave:


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

On a side note I'm glad Barry made the effort and put in the time to give us a cool little track to have a blast on and to hang out with some friends.


----------

